# Hivemind



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 3, 2003)

What the hell is it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

It is your destiny.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 3, 2003)

No no no, thats The force.

Seriously whats this Hivemind i keep seeing refrences too?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

It is your destiny!!! 

wait..I'll try another approach...


No one can tell you what the Hivemind is...you have to see it for yourself.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 3, 2003)

It's the EN World equivalent of a chat.

Ok, that was the very short version but try reading it, you might like it and the people that hangs out there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *It's the EN World equivalent of a chat.
> 
> Ok, that was the very short version but try reading it, you might like it and the people that hangs out there. *




Oh, bah! Just ruin all my fun!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 3, 2003)

so all of a sudden you call irc a hivemind? I idle in there all the time.


----------



## Dungannon (Aug 3, 2003)

Hivemind isn't irc.  It's simply a thread where ENWorlders pop in and out and make comments on whatever the current topic is, or ask questions not necessarily dealing with rpgs.  It's basically just a community thread where we talk about anything we want as long as we mind Eric's Grandma.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 3, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *so all of a sudden you call irc a hivemind? I idle in there all the time. *




No, it's not on the IRC, it's a thread (and only ONE thread at any given time) where you can post all sort of comments be it role.playing related or not. However we still abide by the guidelines for posting on the boards, though (ie no politics, religion, etc).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 3, 2003)

how did this all get started?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

Well...it all happened a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away....i.e. Its GenCon's fault.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Aug 3, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *how did this all get started? *




Funny you should that question now, when it was excately a year ago it started yesterday.

I'm sure someone else will fill you in though, I'm too sleepy right now to write such a long story. (It's 5:00 AM here).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 3, 2003)

so its all cause of the Swartz?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *so its all cause of the Swartz? *




Exactly!!! You're catching on!

You see, Dark Helmet and the others were all gone to GenCon. So Lonestar and Barf decided to rebel and the Hive began.


----------



## Dungannon (Aug 3, 2003)

Honestly, I don't think anyone's ever come up with a specific definition for the Hivemind.  I guess the only way to understand it is to simply join in.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 3, 2003)

The Hive is everything. There is nothing but the Hive. Resistance is futile. Join us.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2003)

The Hivemind is simple a thread that people post to in more of a way that they post to a chat.  It was started one year ago quite by accident when a few of us started posting to a thread in meta during Gen Con.  The boards were very slow then because most of the people seemed to be at the convention.  The HM threads are usually silly, but they can be anything.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 3, 2003)

And this is moving to Meta...


----------



## Imperialus (Aug 3, 2003)

So sorta like Nutkinland except less eliteist?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 3, 2003)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> *So sorta like Nutkinland except less eliteist? *




Don't go on Nutkinland much do you?

Elitist?  Hardly.  I've been posting there for quite a while now and found the community to be open and receptive to different viewpoints and opinions.  If you spend too much time in the Angry Chair though you will get slapped (and called Sally).


----------



## A2Z (Aug 3, 2003)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> *So sorta like Nutkinland except less eliteist? *






			
				Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't go on Nutkinland much do you?
> 
> Elitist?  Hardly.  I've been posting there for quite a while now and found the community to be open and receptive to different viewpoints and opinions.  If you spend too much time in the Angry Chair though you will get slapped (and called Sally). *



That's right. We only drive off people who insist on acting like asses.

And if we're so eliteist then why do I have a link in my sig inviting anyone to come to NL?

_Edit:  Please don't try to fool the profanity filter. --Dinkeldog_


----------



## Sixchan (Aug 3, 2003)

And the knives of the Nutkinlanders all come out. 

I spend most of my time online at Nutkinland, now.  I've gotten no more than my fair share of biting remarks, and haven't even had an Angry Chair thread named after me yet.

Strange, considering I've only been there about a month, and how "elitist" NKL supposedly is.

NKL has been open and welcoming to me.  But maybe that's because I'm elite, huh?


----------



## Ashtal (Aug 3, 2003)

They let me in.  Means they can't possibly be elitist.


----------



## Jeph (Aug 3, 2003)

Horatio wrote up the History of the Hivemind once. It had something to do with piratecat's brain, three posters, a baby, and Drowdude.

I think.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2003)

The name is Horacio! 

Crothian basically created the Hivemind, by asking how long a thread could be allowed to grow. And that thread grew...  

Shortly afterwards, the Meta forum was overgrown with silly threads, and the Piratecat rule was invoked (three threads, no more, no less) and the name Hivemind was forged as a tribute to the theory that only three (or four or five) real posters exist. We fought against the Pantheon and lost, and finally, we were tossed into the bright light that is the General Discussion Forum, were we were reduced to one thread at a time.

(As for Nutkinland, it is not elitist, but it is not the place I want to hang out at. Take a look at it though, it's bad rep is mostly undeserved.)


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 3, 2003)

The hivemind is also something  a bit more than a "thread".  It is a sub-comunity of EN wolrd.

There are a lot of paralels between it and Nutkinland.  Nutkinland grew out of ENworld and is mow something different.  The Hivemind is on its way to doing the same (they too have a furry criter as a leader!  ).

Seeing how this is the second time this has happened, it seems like this is a natural process...  as EN world grows, the sense of comunity diminishes, and smaller groups naturaly form.  Nutkinland has been growing, and I wonder if it too will start budding one day  

Ancalagon


----------



## Darkness (Aug 3, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *The Hivemind is simple a thread that people post to in more of a way that they post to a chat.  It was started one year ago quite by accident when a few of us started posting to a thread in meta during Gen Con.  The boards were very slow then because most of the people seemed to be at the convention.  The HM threads are usually silly, but they can be anything. *



*nods* And it's a good way to keep in touch with each other even though we live in very different time zones.







			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Crothian basically created the Hivemind, by asking how long a thread could be allowed to grow. And that thread grew... *



Piratecat created the Hivemind by tricking Crothian into starting that thread; get it right, willya? 
Anyway, that thread grew and grew and grew... Which was mostly due to Crothian, me and drowdude posting to it 24/7.  drowdude didn't stay around but others soon took his place. (First among them Horacio, who had participated for the last third or so of the original thread.) And so, it began...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Piratecat created the Hivemind by tricking Crothian into starting that thread; get it right, willya? *




Whoopsie... I'll remember that from now on...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 3, 2003)

PC is diabolical!!


----------



## Randolpho (Aug 3, 2003)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *They let me in.  Means they can't possibly be elitist.   *




*AND* they let you run the place for a while, too! What does *that* say about Nutkinland?


----------



## Chronosome (Aug 3, 2003)

I, for one, am a mad leet Nutxxor.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.msfreeman.co.uk/hivemind_15212.html

This may explain some things, it also has a large picture of a bunch of Hiveminders from around Xmas last year.

I'd also like to mention that NKL is no more elitist than we are, and also that the Hivemind has a second home at http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum

Come! Join us!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 4, 2003)

Tallarn - you might want to fix that link in your thread.  it is waaaay too long and is actually messing up the formating for this page!  (at least it is for me)


----------



## Darkness (Aug 4, 2003)

HB -

You mean Tallarn's _post_ in this thread? (If not, please gimme a link.) Hm. Looks fine to me... What's your monitor set to?

- _I have 1152x864_ Darkness


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 5, 2003)

*Listens to Throne of Bhaal Main Theme playing on his surround sound speakers, as it has popped up on his playlist*

*stands up*

*deep voice like burning flame and crumbling rock*

_Foolish speck.  He does not realize that the Hive is a gathering of all of Bhaal's children.  Soon they will all set upon each other, and the contest for the fate of the world will begin!  Those who laugh and crowd the path and cut each other's throats will fall like melting snow...the fools.  They do not realize that it is *I* who will gain father's power in the end.  Join the Hive if you dare...if you can *HANDLE IT!**BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!*_

*blinks, returns to normal*

 *Ahem* Excuse me, I was just thinking about the future chapters of my story hour. 


The hive is really just a place to hang out and chat without having to use AIM or IRC or anything like that.  Good place to talk about things that are boring you, bothering, or just pop into your head.  Brain farts abound.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, if you're talking about the _post_, then it shouldn't be a problem...however, I'll go check the page in question cos I think I can remember that there may be a long link on there...


----------

